# Any info on Sykes Music Store, Tor. 1960's



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Back in '65 I bought my first guitar at Sykes music, located(?) at Birchmount and Lawrence in Scarborough. I know they also produced 'Sykes' PA speakers. I have a Traynor YBA 1 that has the name Sykes scratched inside the chassis. Anyone else have any info on Sykes?
A year or two later I bought a Tele at *Kalua Music* located at Kennedy and Eglinton. Later they moved to Kingston Rd and were eventually bought by L&M. Any memories on this store?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

ed2000 said:


> Back in '65 I bought my first guitar at Sykes music, located(?) at Birchmount and Lawrence in Scarborough. I know they also produced 'Sykes' PA speakers. I have a Traynor YBA 1 that has the name Sykes scratched inside the chassis. Anyone else have any info on Sykes?
> A year or two later I bought a Tele at *Kalua Music* located at Kennedy and Eglinton. Later they moved to Kingston Rd and were eventually bought by L&M. Any memories on this store?


Plenty of memories here. Grew up in Scarborough and playng at that time.
Sykes PA colums where the in thing. Saw them used by many.
Kalua on Kenedy is where I traded my Hofner Beatle Bass stright up for a Gibson EBO Bass. Kalua on Kingston is where I bought a Traynor twin 15' bass cabinet. 

I know one thing from way back then. There where NOT that many music stores that sold decent stuff like Fender Gibson and Traynor.
Once the band discovered L&M on Bloor, that was where we bought most of our stuff for years to come.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Bought my tele in 72 and it came with a Sykes case. Built like a tank.


----------



## sykestoo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Larry Sykes Music store*

You were asking about the store? I'm his daughter what can I tell you?


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Larry Sykes managed a band I was in in the late '70's
Yes, I am a relic.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

sykestoo said:


> You were asking about the store? I'm his daughter what can I tell you?


How about a bit of historical info:
When did he start/end/ other locations
Products, services
any historical pics

The only thing I can clearly remember is that it was the west corner of the plaza. The store, I can greatfully say, started my perverse musical hobby of playing at guitar.
Thanks
Ed


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I remember a number of bands around Toronto using Sykes speaker columns.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

sykestoo said:


> You were asking about the store? I'm his daughter what can I tell you?


Wow, small world! Is it true that the store had Traynor build cabs for them?

TG


----------



## sykestoo (Mar 31, 2009)

Gene Kroth built the speakers that's about all I know. He worked for the store.

After the Scarborough store closed, he joined my uncle Al on the Danforth (near Woodbine). Al sold keyboards. His other brother Jerry had a music store in Oshawa. A few years later my dad opened his own store, a block from my uncles, OSSCO Music. There he sold all instruments and equipment. He also had a rehearsal studio in the basement of the store.

Several years later that store closed and I think he worked for Long & MCQuaid (not 100% sure). Then he opened a store in Mississauga with a recording studio. 

He passed away in 1993.


----------



## sykestoo (Mar 31, 2009)

keefsdad said:


> Larry Sykes managed a band I was in in the late '70's
> Yes, I am a relic.


Who are you and what was the name of your band?


----------



## sykestoo (Mar 31, 2009)

traynor_garnet said:


> Wow, small world! Is it true that the store had Traynor build cabs for them?
> 
> TG


I'm not too sure about that. I was really young when he had the store. I do know that Gene Kroth made the speakers and he worked at the store.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

sykestoo said:


> Who are you and what was the name of your band?


My name is Jeff Lazare, and the name of the band was The Crunch, I believe. It was a very long time ago. I think he booked us on a Maritime tour.


----------



## gaar (Jun 28, 2010)

I recently found a Sykes 12 string electric guitar, and began to hear tales of the Sykes Music store and Sykes columns . The guitar is labeled Sykes on the headstock, though it is made in Japan around 1965 by Matsumoko. I will try to post photos if someone can tell me how.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

gaar said:


> I recently found a Sykes 12 string electric guitar, and began to hear tales of the Sykes Music store and Sykes columns . The guitar is labeled Sykes on the headstock, though it is made in Japan around 1965 by Matsumoko. I will try to post photos if someone can tell me how.


Sign up for a free account at Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket upload your photos there then copy and paste the


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

sykestoo said:


> Gene Kroth built the speakers that's about all I know. He worked for the store.
> 
> After the Scarborough store closed, he joined my uncle Al on the Danforth (near Woodbine). Al sold keyboards. His other brother Jerry had a music store in Oshawa. A few years later my dad opened his own store, a block from my uncles, OSSCO Music. There he sold all instruments and equipment. He also had a rehearsal studio in the basement of the store.
> 
> ...


Hey there, nice to meet you. I knew your dad - he was a great guy, lots of fun.

I was in high school, around 1990 or so, and your dad took our band under his wing and we had a lot of fun with him. I was sorry to hear that he had passed away just a few years later.

I taught guitar lessons on Saturdays in his Mississauga store. He worked a lot with our singer. We thought he was the greatest - he'd let us rehearse in a back room and let me pick any guitar or amp in the store to use, thought that was pretty cool. 

We also performed one of his songs in our band, "Fallen To Pieces," even recorded it in a Newmarket studio, if I recall correctly. Sort of a Skid Row version of his tune. He really liked it.

I also remember one time, he took us out for the night in a limo, wanted us to get out at Square One and know what it felt like to be rock stars. LOL! We went to his place and he was making really good strawberry and banana daiquiris and we ate tons of shish kabob. 

Anyways, good times! We really had a lot of fun with your dad, back in those days. I really liked hanging around the store, teaching lessons, and jamming with my band there. I still see Sykes speakers around and they always remind me of those fun times. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## gaar (Jun 28, 2010)

Here is the Sykes 12 string headstock, next post shows the body (on left) with matching 6 string labeled Stewart


----------



## gaar (Jun 28, 2010)

*sykes guitar*










Here are the photos showing the 12 string Sykes on the left with the matching Stewart 6 string, now we're looking for the matching bass! and a pickguard or two.
Thanks Kenmac for image posting info!!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

gaar said:


> Here are the photos showing the 12 string Sykes on the left with the matching Stewart 6 string, now we're looking for the matching bass! and a pickguard or two.
> Thanks Kenmac for image posting info!!


You're welcome. Nice bursts on those guitars.


----------



## dbcanada (Mar 3, 2011)

* [deleted]*


----------



## dbcanada (Mar 3, 2011)

*Sykes & the Ossco store*

Back in 1975, I rented a B3, Leslie speaker and big 4-way PA system from the Sykes' music store called "Ossco" (Organ Supply Service Company). They were incredibly helpful in putting the system together and delivering it for a one-nighter.

Back in the day, I also rented from Sparling-Maurice on Wilson Ave. 
I remember hanging out at Long&McQuade's very first storefront, on Yonge St. at Yorkville Ave. in Toronto.
Good times!


----------



## AlSykes (Dec 2, 2009)

If you want any information on Sykes Music - Ossco Music on the Danforth-- Hammond Organ Studios Toronto, Eglinton Square Hammond Organ Studios Oshawa..Simcoe & King
you can e-mail me at [email protected]
I was the only partner with my brother larry at Sykes Music and the owner of all of the other music stores. We did make Amps, Speaker columns and guitar cases and most of the
guys that made them are still around ( Gene Kroth- Blaine Pritchett- Stan and a few others.
Please e-mail any memories you may have of these times. 1960's to 1981 Thanks Al


----------



## middleagedfart (May 9, 2012)

*Sykes Model 50*

I traded a rickenbacker copy for this beast. Sykes model 50




























I'm need some info on this beast. 1 6v6, 2 12ax7, 2 6L6's. 

Cabinet is 2 x 15, Look like Marslands, but with HUGE magnets on them, definitely built to handle more power than the ones in the early Traynor cabs. I found out they are RSC (Canadian Jensen) models. Bloody huge magnets..


----------



## anielikasykes (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi there! I am Larry's youngest daughter, Anielika.

I was born in 92', and he passed a year later. I am lucky enough to have a few of his amps, but if anyone has anything else they can share with me that'd be amazing.


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

Took Guitar lessons from " Bill Meisner ?"formerly of The Paupers I think , back in the late 60's at Sykes on Lawrence..
Later the band I was in traded mostly with Kalua at Kennedy and then Kingston rd.
We had Sykes speaker columns to start, upgraded those and then bought the Dynacord and speaker cabinets from Fludd.
As posted, everyone had Sykes P.A. speakers "in the day"
Heh heh.... saved in a box, this is all that is left from the old Sykes columns

DuFf


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

Didn't see how old this thread was at first..........

anyone remember Bill Price Music in the little plaza next to "The Knobby" in Scarberia?
I bought a '68 blonde Tele there in 69-69.


----------



## Anielika (Aug 3, 2017)

TubeStack said:


> Hey there, nice to meet you. I knew your dad - he was a great guy, lots of fun.
> 
> I was in high school, around 1990 or so, and your dad took our band under his wing and we had a lot of fun with him. I was sorry to hear that he had passed away just a few years later.
> 
> ...


Hi There,
Could you e-mail me?
[email protected]

I am his youngest daughter and hoping you could tell me more


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Anielika said:


> Hi There,
> Could you e-mail me?
> [email protected]
> 
> I am his youngest daughter and hoping you could tell me more


Sent you a PM


----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

@gaar I think you might have bought that 12 string from me - small world

Did you ever find the matching bass?


----------



## R Lemke (Nov 3, 2017)

sykestoo said:


> *Larry Sykes Music store*
> 
> You were asking about the store? I'm his daughter what can I tell you?


Hello,

My father had the Larry Sykes music store franchise in Brantford back in the 60’s.
I remember going to Toronto with my father to pick up equipment to bring back to Brantford.
It was the happening place in Brantford back then.

Cheers!


----------



## Randy F. (Nov 17, 2018)

Hello, I do realize that this is a very old thread, BUT I wanted to add my new to me Sykes ES-335 style guitar to the list here. I drove six hours round trip for this beauty. I need to check the connections as one of the pickup switches is being difficult. Both single coils work, volume works and tone works.
I need to clean it up and reattach the pick guard. I noticed that on the SYKES badge on the guitar case, there appears to be a serial number?
If anyone can tell me anything about the guitar, I would be deeply grateful.
Please forgive my ignorance, I am new to guitars. The neck on this looks straight but the head stock is angled (twist). Is this by design? I can't see how it would only warp on the head stock and not the neck. Merely curious. The guitar sounds fine and was only just barely out of tune after being locked up in a case for years by the previous owner, who was a huge help!








I am interested in knowing where it came from, factory, year, etc.,







etc. This seems to be the only place on the entire internet when it comes to Sykes guitars. Mine needs a good cleaning, a few tweaks and new strings. Not sure if it came with a tremolo or not but the tail needs aligning.
Cheers!


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

Randy F. said:


> Hello, I do realize that this is a very old thread, BUT I wanted to add my new to me Sykes ES-335 style guitar to the list here. I drove six hours round trip for this beauty. I need to check the connections as one of the pickup switches is being difficult. Both single coils work, volume works and tone works.
> I need to clean it up and reattach the pick guard. I noticed that on the SYKES badge on the guitar case, there appears to be a serial number?
> If anyone can tell me anything about the guitar, I would be deeply grateful.
> Please forgive my ignorance, I am new to guitars. The neck on this looks straight but the head stock is angled (twist). Is this by design? I can't see how it would only warp on the head stock and not the neck. Merely curious. The guitar sounds fine and was only just barely out of tune after being locked up in a case for years by the previous owner, who was a huge help!
> ...


This guitar was made by Kawai in Japan. I suspect between 1967 - 1968. It definitely has a number of features/components that Kawai used back then. Kawai made the instruments to order and any importer would add their brand name to the headstock before they shipped their orders to the stores.

It is missing the tremolo arm assembly, other than that it's appears to be in very good condition for its age. Have fun!

TD


----------



## Dean B (Nov 15, 2020)

anielikasykes said:


> Hi there! I am Larry's youngest daughter, Anielika.
> 
> I was born in 92', and he passed a year later. I am lucky enough to have a few of his amps, but if anyone has anything else they can share with me that'd be amazing.


I remember when you were born, your Dad had the stores yellow pages listing including a picture of him holding you, he was very proud. I was very sad going into the store and a staff member saying he had passed, the first thing I thought of was that he had just had a baby.


----------



## TomGoalie (Nov 28, 2020)

Randy F. said:


> Hello, I do realize that this is a very old thread, BUT I wanted to add my new to me Sykes ES-335 style guitar to the list here. I drove six hours round trip for this beauty. I need to check the connections as one of the pickup switches is being difficult. Both single coils work, volume works and tone works.
> I need to clean it up and reattach the pick guard. I noticed that on the SYKES badge on the guitar case, there appears to be a serial number?
> If anyone can tell me anything about the guitar, I would be deeply grateful.
> Please forgive my ignorance, I am new to guitars. The neck on this looks straight but the head stock is angled (twist). Is this by design? I can't see how it would only warp on the head stock and not the neck. Merely curious. The guitar sounds fine and was only just barely out of tune after being locked up in a case for years by the previous owner, who was a huge help!
> ...


Hello Randy, I had the same guitar when I was in my teens. I realize your post was a while ago. Do you still have the guitar and where are you located? I live in Windsor now but bought my copy in Whitby back in the 60s. It's first time I've seen the guitar since then. Hope to hear from you.
Tom


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

There's a Sykes case for sale in Windsor, if anyone's interested.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A friend who collects such images posted this on Facebook a while back. 
I was kind of interested as I once lived in Brantford.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I just sold this 212 cabinet and was told that it might be a Sykes. The corners look like the ones on the bass rig in a previous post.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Roryfan said:


> I just sold this 212 cabinet and was told that it might be a Sykes. The corners look like the ones on the bass rig in a previous post.


The front looks similar to one I had, but the back and inside seem different. Mine was more particleboard, but had WAY more screws holding on the back panel, as well as some bracing in the corners.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I know this is an oldie, I really enjoyed the input from everyone. I believe he died young and left a positive footprint .

Cool story.


----------

